# Duck Poo and Soft Chicken eggs.



## cluck_and_quack (Mar 21, 2013)

I have at least one duck that has runny poo. I am really not sure what to do. All behaviors seem normal. Walking, eating, drinking fine. But I noticed today that there is runny green poo in several places in the run. 

My hen alexia fell off her roost last night pretty hard. It was my fault. I moved her wrong and sfell HARD! This morning it looks like she laid an egg while still on roost. It fell and broke but the shell was soft and thin. Could this be from injuring herself when fell? I know it is somewhat normal for the occasional soft egg but she always lays in the nesting box. This egg was directly under where she was roosting...


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Ok, so for the duck, its fine. Ducks have all kinds of different pop and yes runny is one. Think of all the water they consume. As for the hen, I would not put your hen on the roost at night if she isnt already on it. Chickens do not need to roost, its only a preference to some not all. Hope your hens feels better. And yes sometimes they lay at weird time. My daughter picked up a hen out in the yard once and it layed an egg in her arms. lol


----------



## cluck_and_quack (Mar 21, 2013)

Ok good to know! Thanks. My hens always roost. I was just in there at the time and she was trying to get her spot and I "helped" her out. It didn't go well!! 
I would have died laughing if I saw a chicken lay While my kid was holding it!! LOL


----------

